# A funny thing happened at Home Depot: A young man buys a drill press.



## RobS

Grrrr Joe!! Grrrreat review!


----------



## Karson

Which store is Joe at. So I can go to a different one and get a different Joe.


----------



## gizmodyne

Burbank, CA


----------



## GaryK

Sounds like Joe had a little drain bamage.


----------



## gizmodyne

Actually, Employee of the year.


----------



## dalec

It's a wonder that they are able to sell anything, other than they have can offer tools at an attractive price and in some locations are the only game in town.

I suppose another way at looking at it, if you order a tool over the internet, you may end up waiting a week or more rather than an uncomfortable two hours it took Joe to get the drill press down for John.

Dalec


----------



## Dorje

Fun review - can you turn this episode into a comic?


----------



## scottb

was so much easier when we could just grab the ladder and help ourselves.

Our Big Boxes seem so overstaffed and it's a hunt to find the people who can actually help you…. Which does happen once in a while. Usually I end up knowing more about what I'm looking for than whoever happens by.

There are 3 Big Orange Boxes nearby (and a couple others that are an hour round trip or less (Not counting time in the store!) and they all are so different inside. (Not to mention the Blue Box a mile away from the Orange one (just got a second one!), one can find certain items in electrical or plumbing, but never both. So frustrating to have to be a frequent patron of a store so we can keep tabs on their layout, which is faster than finding our Joe (who needs someone else to point us to the watchamacallit.)


----------



## EPJ

My Home Depot has many too many Joe's, I go elsewhere if at all possible….....


----------



## rikkor

The nearest HD to me is actually pretty good. I have suffered none of this type of horror story. I still don't go there all that often, however.


----------



## mrtrim

typical corporate mentality, joe dosent care if h d likes him or not , he can go right across the street and get as good or maybe better job at macdonalds . you want fries with that ??


----------



## MsDebbieP

at our Rona store (Canadian Big Box store) we've been very fortunate to have received help (quickly) and with good advice! Wow.. they actual hire people who know what they are talking about. I'll keep my eyes open for "Joe" though.

Overall.. a good review.. it does what it is supposed to do. Do we really need more than that????

And it's a Ridgid, so the warranty is good!


----------



## gizmodyne

Home Depot is really hit and miss with customer service. I try to go to the local hardware store as much as possible.


----------



## SPalm

Good story, good purchase, good for you. (Good my name isn't Joe)


----------



## Radish

Dude, I'm surprised you can roll it on casters. I mean it weighs, like 500 pounds!
I second the comix idea… "Gizmodyne is assimilated by the BORG (resistance is futile).


----------



## ffhair

I've been to that store…


----------



## grovemadman

Most workers at home depot are worthless! Know what you want when you go there and be prepared to serve yourself! It wasn't always that way, but they don't want to pay the good help a decent wage to stay on board. I have a friend who worked for Hoe Depot. I have another friend who works for Lowes, he told me that Lowes hires all the good guys from Home Depot.


----------



## TroutGuy

I have this drill press too. No complaints so far…

I avoid HD like the plague. Within a year of HD's arrival nearby, the local (very good) hardware store went out of business.


----------



## gizmodyne

Yeah. HD . grrrrr.

I finally got to watch something fall off of the top shelf when they were working the lifter. Three large metal gun safes came crashing down. None of the employees looked too alarmed. Guess it happens often.


----------



## WayneC

I've had a number of similar experiences over the years. Last time I went in all registers were closed, the self-service line was open but two of the scanning stations were down and there was a line of about 15 people. Standing within 30 feet were 3 cashiers having a nice conversation. Almsot left my items and walked out.

On the other side of the coin. I also have this drill press and it has worked well for me. It gets a lot of use and performs quite well.


----------



## boboswin

Joe's brother works at one of our Home Depots. 
His name iis Bruce.
If you have to ask Bruce a question he usually answers the phone in front of you and waves you away witih his free hand.
Now I just go to the store and phone him.

Bob


----------



## Tim_456

Unfortunatly people want things cheap which means unskilled labor and commodity sized orders. If you want an expert in every department that can actually give you good advice you'd be paying much more for each item. The local hardware store with the expert that sells one high priced tool a week or month cannot compete.


----------



## woodworkersguide

You have the patience of a saint! I would have been long gone!


----------



## PurpLev

All HD are the same - their Aisles are organized the same, and they all have a dedicated "Joe" ... makes you feel "at home" everytime you go there - no matter which HD..

I did have some good experiences at some HD though… not too many, and not too many times.

and I agree- a Floor standing Drill press is much nicer than a benchtop one, both for work-space savings, and for mobility purposes (if you have casters)


----------



## Quixote

Before Star Trek introduced us to the Borg…

Star Wars had Clone Wars.

This is where Home Despot, Loads, and Wally World started their box mentality.

Beware, Joe is a clone…

Q


----------



## gusthehonky

Very frustrating indeed. Even worse when these incidents cause delays, push deadlines, delay other work crews, or exceed daylight or curfew regulations. Sadly I see no alternatives, small independent tool and repair shops now only seem to offer or stock high end or specialty tools which exceed budgets for those who pursue woodworking for personal enjoyment or a hobby and are not intended or designed for the needs of the average GC. Industrial, specialty, or top of the line is now their role, to compete with a big box is an extremely risky game that most small owners even consider. Lumberyards and independent supply shops face similar situations, either high end or designer brands for suppliers, specialty, trim and exotic rather than construction grade is now the role of many lumberyards. Granted there are still a shrinking number of small, family or independent suppliers who continue to prosper and excel against the giants of industrial supply and a the big boxes. These owners and their employees cater to and value the core group of regular and loyal customers who will gladly pay an extra couple of price points to support the independent shops and value the personal service provided by them. Maybe things are different in other regions, but this seems to be the trend in my corner of Southern New England, based on my experiences and observations(I could be totally wrong and misinformed, no survey or science involved, only opinion). Bottom line pricing and excessive abuse of return policies will only promote the growth of these BORGS. Just my $0.02.


----------



## CoolDavion

Personaly I would not have waited that long. I would have found a manager alot sooner.


----------



## ferstler

Good review of a good tool. I did do one thing with mine: I installed a wooden table (oak veneer, .75-inch plywood) over the cast-iron table. I find that cast-iron tables have a bad habit of scuffing or dinging wood too easily. Indeed, the Ridgid's table actually had almost sharp side edges that I initially unsharpend with the help of a good file. The wooden table on top took care of the problem in an even more serious way. The table is also considerably larger than the cast-iron section underneath, for a more workable surface, and I also installed an easily removable wood barrier fence at the rear to keep sawdust from spilling over and out of easy reach for my shop vac.

Home Depot is staffed by clerks. Some are good and some are not.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## GrainTrain79

"You can do it, we can help." BS! You'd better know what you need. Don't ask any questions. If needed, consult the books at the front of the store. "Joe" does not know the difference between a sneeze and a wet fart.


----------



## tierraverde

Don't know if anyone is still following this post, but I have to commend the employees at the Menard's I go to in Burlington, WI.
Everyone in that store is helpful, intelligent and knowledgeable about the store layout and the products stocked. Additionally you can eat off the floors and it's organized like a hospital operating room.

I guess it's the work ethics of a small, midwest farming and manufacturing town that is all too fast disappearing in the larger urban areas.

I hope their management continues to monitor and provide such a great environment to visit and shop in.


----------



## jimc

I, on the other hand, have had no bad experiences at either local Orange or Blue Boxes. I was at one just about a week ago and I must have had at least six different employees ask if they could help me (maybe I look like a thief? Or, more likely, I just look like I'm lost!). And I notice that it is usually the older or female employees who are the ones to come up to you and ask if they can help. Granted, most of them can't answer technical questions, but in most stores there is at least one older D-I-Y'er or Woodworker and the staff know who he/they are and will either get the 'expert' or direct you to where they are working.

Jim


----------



## TVW640

I like the old tyme hardware stores. Not many around anymore. There is one here in Sacramento called Emigh (prounounced Amy). There are usually more employees in the store than patrons and these folks know their stuff. If I can't find it at the local Big orange or Blue, I go to Emigh. They have cool stuff, and hard to locate stuff. Nothing like a 70+ year old guy who gets that scrunched up face look of understanding, then hobbles off to a back corner remembering the last goober who needed a 3 in diameter socket ball evacuation joint tube. along with the story of how he bailed out over the pacific after getting his corsair smoked by a meatball. I love those guys and their stories!!!


----------



## tigerbob

Reading this review is so depressing that I just joined the group to comment.

I've been a professional woodworker for several years (I make custom hardwood furniture). Times being what they are (the order book is very low at present), to keep the wolf from the door I took a part time job at HD, working in the Hardware Department.

My first full day on the floor will be today, from 10am to 6pm. I've spent the last 2 weeks doing computer training, learning about applications for different types of hardware and features of the main groups of power tools. To be fair, most of the stuff on power tools I already knew, but I've learnt some stuff about hardware.

When I joined, the Store Manager gave all us new recruits a talk about how HD's customer service is the best in the industry and that they are known for their quality in this area. This thread has made me curious to observe first hand exactly how reliable that boast is.

Some things that have been drummed into all of us at the store I'm working at are:
1. Don't let the store manager see you walk past a customer without asking if you can help.
2. Don't talk on cellphones while on the floor - it's a disciplinary offense unless there's a family emergency (kid in hospital, etc.) and you have been authorized by management to have your phone with you and turned on.
3. If you are busy with one customer and a second customer is waiting, use your radio to get some backup. Don't make a customer wait.

Maybe this is all BS, but all the senior staff I've met so far say the manager is a great guy, but you'll get on the wrong side of him if you don't put customers before everything, and his 'wrong side' can be kinda unpleasant.

Anyway, I'll keep an eye open to see whether there's a Joe at my store. If there is, I'd be surprised if he's there long. I suspect that endemic poor customer service can usually be traced back to a poor store manager, but we'll see…....


----------



## helluvawreck

It seems like every time that I go into Home Depot I run into Joe. He must really get around. :-{


----------



## roman

Anybody watch the show "The Office" ?............then you know Dwight.

there is a female version of "Dwight" at a nearby HD. She stands at least 6' tall and probably a very sturdy 200 pounds. I avoid her at all costs so I am in line at the cashier and the sweet old man in front of me is paying for his purchases. "Dwight is the cashier at the next line.

The sweet old man moves his shopping buggy along and it "BUZZES" the alarm when he goes to leave. This is repeated so many times that the cashier says "Just go"

Dwight sees/hears the alarm and hurdles the counter, bounding down the hall and body tackles the poor fella, cart goes a$$ over tea kettle, goods are squashed and the little sweet old man is almost dismembered with Dwight dragging him back inside.

Never a dull moment at HD.


----------



## Howie

Moron: "Dwight" will get fired for that. HD's policy is that they can only follow the "perp" and not physically touch.
I used to work for a zone manager that got fired at HD for hitting an overhead light with a "starwars"(fork lift) He had been with them for 9 years. They have a zero tolerance policy.
I have this DP but I bought it at a WW show. Works good,last a long time.


----------



## rda327

All Home Depot and Lowe's employes are Joe.


----------



## Gibbs

You should visit Harbor Freight! Store I went to in Kalamazoo, MI their employees ( I use this term very loosely) sold me a 5 speed wood lathe and for the most part were clueless about anything. I am wondering "How come theses young people are working in this kind of store?" They probably be better off selling iPhones or iGlasses than this enviroment. Somewhat rude as well. Just can't believe with employment in such demand that someone with low people skills and knowledge can land and KEEP a job in such an place.

Nice reviews on the drill press!!


----------



## doncutlip

Pretty good price, you should be happy with it


----------



## Gene01

Nice DP review. I should have waited for this DP.
Most of us bitch, moan, gripe and complain about the BORGs, but we keep going back to them. There are two hardware/lumber stores close to me and the BORGs are about 50 miles away. Neither of the stores close to me carry larger tools like that DP. I guess that's really why I go back to them. That, and its a great place to hang out while the wife shops at the next door WallyWorld.


----------



## roman

The big borg stores on the West Coast are retired folks, seem knowledgeable and are quite helpful and this is such a nice change. That said I make it a point to support the smaller independently owned, where possible.

At some point, when every item that is bought and sold, is made off shore even the Big Borg stores will close their doors. For this reason alone, I refrain from purchasing tools that are not made in a country who has little respect for humanity and I try not to support a business that is run without ethics.

Profit, should never outpace integrity and showing my own hypocrisy , I own a Craftex DP.

Cheers


----------



## 9FINGERTIM

Icant count the number of joes ive seen in HD and lowes ,how many times have i been loading sheets of3/4 in plywood on one of thier carts and had two joes saunter by talking to each other. come to think of it ive never had anyone offer to help except another customer.and then I once actually was able to catch a joe in the plumbing section and asked him where the gas fittings were, he showed me water fitting s and said he only has them ,but he sells a lot of them to people to use for gas lines! I tried to inform him of the dangers of the practice,but he dident seem to care.it seems like somebody is cloning joes and putting them in stores everywhere


----------



## ShaneA

Hilarious and painful, all at once. I was at HD today buying several sheets of MDF for a work project. Several Joes walked by, we all know none of them offered to help. Heavy lifting was going on, after all.

Good news though, I usually have them break down the sheets into manageable chunk to get on my TS, the guy at the saw actually kinda knew what he was doing and was friendly. Apparently, not related to Joe.


----------

